# New Cage Help



## Aardbark (Oct 17, 2011)

I just got new cage, its walled on all sides with plexy glass. I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how I shold heat the cage. My old cage had a metal mesh top, and I set the heating lamps on top of that. But If I do that with the new cage, it will melt the plexy glass top. Its about 3 feet tall, so I cant put the lamps inside the cage, and the top cant really be changed either. I was thinking of drilling two 4 inch holes in the top of the cage, and then sit the lamps on that. 

Anyone have any better ideas?


----------



## james.w (Oct 17, 2011)

Can you post some pictures of it?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 17, 2011)

If I was at home I would post how I did it, I have those clamps for the dome lights on the dome light what I did was got this 1$ handle from lowes (its a lil brass handle about 2" wide) put the clamp on that then the frame of the clamp is held by a wall hook


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 17, 2011)

I would if I could, but I dont have a camera right now.

The cage is 6 feet long, 4 feet deep, and 2 and a half feet tall. All walls are made of plexy glass. The door is the front wall folding down.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Oct 17, 2011)

If it were me I would try everything I could think of. If it's a matter of the plexy glass melting from the heat you could try moving the light a bit further away. Perhaps use clamps on a shelf


----------



## Blevine1292 (Oct 17, 2011)

They sell these plexi glass cutting tools at home depot, cut a square in the top of the cage just big enough for the lamp and hot glue chicken wire over the hole. Put the lamp on the chicken wire, Voila, a heated cage


----------



## kellen.watkins (Oct 17, 2011)

look at the basking light in the pic if you can zoom in this works wonders for me


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 17, 2011)

Isnt that a little to close to the bulb though? If I did that, I think there would only be about 10 inches between the bulb and the lizard, in my cage.

A plexy glass cutting tool? I never knew there was such a thing. I will check out Home Depo tommorow. 

Thanks everyone.

Also, I did install a 4 foot Exo Terra Repti Glo 10.0 UVB Bulb. Is this a good choice in bulbs for provideing uvb?


----------



## Blevine1292 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yep  it should be around the plexiglass area if im not mistaken. It basically scores the plexiglass and you kind of punch it out to ensure that it doesnt crack. I used it when I made my Panther cham a bigger cage.


----------



## james.w (Oct 17, 2011)

Blevine1292 said:


> They sell these plexi glass cutting tools at home depot, cut a square in the top of the cage just big enough for the lamp and hot glue chicken wire over the hole. Put the lamp on the chicken wire, Voila, a heated cage





kellen.watkins said:


> look at the basking light in the pic if you can zoom in this works wonders for me



Either one of these ways will work as long as the bulb is far enough away like you said.



Aardbark said:


> Also, I did install a 4 foot Exo Terra Repti Glo 10.0 UVB Bulb. Is this a good choice in bulbs for provideing uvb?



Is this installed on the inside? How far away is it from the substrate?


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 17, 2011)

The 4 foot bulb is on the inside, about 12 inches from the gorund. It covers most of the length of the cage. Its on the wall, faceing into the cage. I can put another one in on the other side. but that will have to wait 2 weeks for my next paycheck.

Lol the plexi glass is already cracked, when I tried to drill a hole in the top.


----------



## james.w (Oct 17, 2011)

Aardbark said:


> The 4 foot bulb is on the inside, about 12 inches from the gorund. It covers most of the length of the cage. Its on the wall, faceing into the cage. I can put another one in on the other side. but that will have to wait 2 weeks for my next paycheck.
> 
> Lol the plexi glass is already cracked, when I tried to drill a hole in the top.



If possible I would try hanging from the ceiling of the cage.


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 17, 2011)

Any particular reason why it should be hanged? The ammount of light exposed in the cage wont change if its on the side or hung. Neither will the distance from the ground change.


----------



## james.w (Oct 17, 2011)

In my opinion when facing straight down I feel more UVB is available. Just my opinon though, I have no proof to back this up.


----------



## Aardbark (Oct 17, 2011)

Here are some pics.


----------



## Sirhc401 (Oct 17, 2011)

Read the package on your UVB bulb and it will tell you depending on the strenth how close you need it to have a full effect.


----------

